# Screen shots!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Whats your Bionic looking like now?


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's mine!

View attachment 2376


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Showing off my Thunderbolt style battery icons


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's mine. Pretty simple.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm cant get mine to not post all blurry. The pic is clear in my gallery...



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

sensatti said:


> Hmm cant get mine to not post all blurry. The pic is clear in my gallery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try making sure it's a .jpg

Here's mine:



Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

View attachment 2707


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Heres mine


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> I know its early but I Just thaught i'd start a screen shot thread to see what you Bionic lovers have come up with...
> View attachment 4036
> View attachment 4037
> View attachment 4038


Nice!


----------



## DRLyman (Sep 17, 2011)

Mine at the moment...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

what are you guys using to take screenshots? on the Charge it was hold the back button and tap the home button...no need for an app


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

sweetbaboo said:


> what are you guys using to take screenshots? on the Charge it was hold the back button and tap the home button...no need for an app


Im using ScreenShot ER Demo from the Market


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Two shots. One with permanent dock and the other with the hidden dock.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I started to post a shot with drocap2 but its fubar.

Edit : good shots taken with screenshot er.
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## raserei (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 2846


i could watch my live wall paper all day.. my battery hates me


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

Here's mine, had to use Screenshot ER, all others are turning out warped.

Edit: For those searching for alternative launchers, I found ADW Ex works great on the Bionic in comparison to regular ADW, Go or LP. Just sayin'.

View attachment 2849


----------



## Selvedge630 (Jul 18, 2011)

here's my homescreen and my lock screen


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

sweetbaboo said:


> what are you guys using to take screenshots? on the Charge it was hold the back button and tap the home button...no need for an app


Just use DDMS...screw the third party apps.


----------



## Selvedge630 (Jul 18, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> Just use DDMS...screw the third party apps.


Screenshot ER is much faster and doesn't require a computer

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Selvedge630 said:


> Screenshot ER is much faster and doesn't require a computer
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


::wink:: dohkay...


----------



## pasinato (Aug 14, 2011)

My screen shot


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Dropcap2 if you're rooted.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Drocap2 isnt working on bionic. Pictures coming out fubar.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> Drocap2 isnt working on bionic. Pictures coming out fubar.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Slow down when you shake it and make sure there is absolutely no tilt. The Bionic changes to landscapre mode freakin fast.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that what caused it? Lmao. Oh well. Screenshot er works fine as well though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ted1735 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sent from my ROOTED BIONIC! Good bye Incredible.


----------



## Selvedge630 (Jul 18, 2011)

ted1735 said:


> Sent from my ROOTED BIONIC! Good bye Incredible.


that's a ton of stuff on one screen :O

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

View attachment 2933

Plain N Simple: Gingerbread


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Here is mine!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

jthompson122183 said:


> View attachment 4301
> View attachment 4302
> View attachment 4303
> 
> Plain N Simple: Gingerbread


Haha awesome! I love seeing my wallpaper being used!!!

Well, here is my screenshot with my newest creation, RedRum 3.0...my thenme which will be coming out next week!!


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Haha awesome! I love seeing my wallpaper being used!!!
> 
> Well, here is my screenshot with my newest creation, RedRum 3.0...my thenme which will be coming out next week!!


The theme looks good, I have a suggestion though:

I think the notification elements would look better if they were a black black. That gradient makes the stand out too much.
And you should lower the opacity of the red/black gradient so it is just slightly see through.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"mikeymop said:


> The theme looks good, I have a suggestion though:
> 
> I think the notification elements would look better if they were a black black. That gradient makes the stand out too much.
> And you should lower the opacity of the red/black gradient so it is just slightly see through.


Yeah its nowhere near being done. Im hooking up with bgill55 as we have worked on several themes before. He allowed me to continue his RedRum theme. This will be RedRum 3.0 when its finished. That black image has already been changed out. I just threw it in there cuz I didn't have all my blacks finished in photoshop and was in a hurry to see what it would look like.
but thanks for the suggestions


----------



## navycow (Jun 16, 2011)

JungleKing76 said:


> Two shots. One with permanent dock and the other with the hidden dock.


Did you intentionally put the espn application in the lions butt?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

kook said:


> Slow down when you shake it and make sure there is absolutely no tilt. The Bionic changes to landscapre mode freakin fast.


You can also set Drocap2 that a long press on the Search key will take a a screen shot. That's how I use it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

Spazzymz said:


> I started to post a shot with drocap2 but its fubar.
> 
> Edit : good shots taken with screenshot er.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Which folder app are u using

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Application Folder Pro. Got it off amazon for free a while back. Love it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dsmerwin (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are mine, just getting started.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

View attachment 3032


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I added a lil color to the menu
View attachment 3307


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

This what I have at the moment...


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's what I have. All girlie I know but, I love butterflies. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## atreyu381 (Jun 7, 2011)

sensatti said:


> View attachment 4451
> View attachment 4452


Hey man, where did you get the beautiful widgets skins from? Can you drop box or email?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Here is mine









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Liberty test build 40


----------



## Andro X (Jun 26, 2011)

View attachment 3450

Here's mine so far I just started working on it.


----------



## kappo9000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just my homescreen. Currently using Theory ROM.

View attachment 3517


----------



## pbrewer81 (Sep 17, 2011)

It's a bit early but...


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Finally


----------



## ferrell221 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is me

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Akajust1083 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

[R3] BLURR3D 2.0

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rockstar323 (Sep 24, 2011)

Liberty RC1
Widgetlocker
Beautiful Widgets
Zeamlauncher

Lockscreen:









Homescreen:


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Simple and elegant! With the transparent circle launcher and wave launcher for easy access


----------



## a42ozslushie (Oct 9, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## snowdriod (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## manutcbs (Oct 23, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Here's my masterpiece


----------



## Shotc4ller (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's mine.








Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's mine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

